# Captain's Piano Works



## Captainnumber36

https://nakulan.bandcamp.com/album/the-c-ep-2-c-1 Try that.

Just did a new one, The C=EP^2.


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> https://www.nakulan.bandcamp.com
> 
> Just did a new one, The C=EP^2.


I wanted to her it Capatain, this is what my PC screen saying:

Your connection is not private
Attackers may be trying to steal your information from www.nakulan.bandcamp.com (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).

Your connection is not private
Attackers may be trying to steal your information from www.nakulan.bandcamp.com (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> I wanted to her it Capatain, this is what my PC screen saying:
> 
> Your connection is not private
> Attackers may be trying to steal your information from www.nakulan.bandcamp.com (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).
> 
> Your connection is not private
> Attackers may be trying to steal your information from www.nakulan.bandcamp.com (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).


I got that once too, but it just takes me to my bandcamp page.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> I wanted to her it Capatain, this is what my PC screen saying:
> 
> Your connection is not private
> Attackers may be trying to steal your information from www.nakulan.bandcamp.com (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).
> 
> Your connection is not private
> Attackers may be trying to steal your information from www.nakulan.bandcamp.com (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).


Try the edited link.


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Try the edited link.


That works better, going try it later .


----------



## Captainnumber36

Going to try to do one a week.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Did you listen Roger?


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did you listen Roger?


I am sorry not jet, just helped you out in another thread Minimalism :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> I am sorry not jet, just helped you out in another thread Minimalism :tiphat:


Thanks! . Please do let me know what you think when you do hear it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

EP, Vol. 2.

https://nakulan.bandcamp.com/album/...d4dcZ9_CmlakkYNMwg895TVC0DJXvmoOYqlPfbQPF55ZI


----------



## Captainnumber36

EP, Vol. 3.

https://nakulan.bandcamp.com/album/the-c-ep-2-c-3


----------



## Captainnumber36

https://nakulan.bandcamp.com/album/aliens-home-movie

My new composition, that was all improvised and will never be replicated, by me at least.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I changed my web address:

https://hinkrey.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Captainnumber36

Captainnumber36 said:


> I changed my web address:
> 
> https://hinkrey.bandcamp.com/


Just posted an EP of short improvisations, quite nice I say.

https://hinkrey.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Captainnumber36

https://nachosupermario.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Alexanbar

I think it's not a good idea to change an address every day ...


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did you listen Roger?


Every time I come it´s gone , which link do we use now=


----------



## Captainnumber36

https://nakulan.bandcamp.com/releases

That's the one I'll be keeping. I know it's a bad idea to keep changing the link name, I was settling on what artist name I wanted to go by.

I have confirmed I want to go by my birth name, Nakulan Balasubramaniam.

I hope I haven't completely sent everyone running away and can still get some listeners and some feedback.


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> https://nakulan.bandcamp.com/releases
> 
> That's the one I'll be keeping. I know it's a bad idea to keep changing the link name, I was settling on what artist name I wanted to go by.
> 
> I have confirmed I want to go by my birth name, Nakulan Balasubramaniam.
> 
> I hope I haven't completely sent everyone running away and can still get some listeners and some feedback.


Thanks, I will l made a bookmark now, listen later now Chopin is playing.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Wonderful, thanks Rogerx!


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Wonderful, thanks Rogerx!


*Sorry, that something isn’t here.*
Please start at the beginning and you’ll certainly find what you’re looking for.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Obstacle Relief by Nakulan Balasubramaniam


Playlist · @@[email protected]@ Songs




music.apple.com





I put my album on a playlist in apple music. Take a listen folks!


----------

